# Always looking for a new way to have Shrimp



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Have you made ceviche with shrimp? Quite good. Shrimp, avocado, tomato, parsley or cilantro and fresh lime juice. Serve in Champagne Coupes or Old Fashion glasses.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Have you made ceviche with shrimp? Quite good. Shrimp, avocado, tomato, parsley or cilantro and fresh lime juice. Serve in Champagne Coupes or Old Fashion glasses.


Have I ever, you ask?❤❤
Shrimp poached in lemon juice, with avocado, and pimentos and lemons wedges.😋


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was checking shrimp prices couple days ago. Best I've found was at a place I know has the freshest was $5.50/lb or buy 50+lbs and they will head them free. They say headed weight is approx 33 lbs. That makes the price $6/lb I think, an excellent price IMO. Shrimp was $7+ at the other docks 8 years ago.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't "poaching" imply cooking with low heat?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Doesn't "poaching" imply cooking with low heat?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, you are correct. I should have said, cooked in just lemon juice.
> ...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I was checking shrimp prices couple days ago. Best I've found was at a place I know has the freshest was $5.50/lb or buy 50+lbs and they will head them free. They say headed weight is approx 33 lbs. That makes the price $6/lb I think, an excellent price IMO. Shrimp was $7+ at the other docks 8 years ago.


Recheck your math; $8.33 a pound And you will lose more to the shells.

$5.30 x 50 = $275
$275 / 33 = $8.33


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> Recheck your math; $8.33 a pound And you will lose more to the shells.
> 
> $5.30 x 50 = $275
> $275 / 33 = $8.33


Recheck my post and proof read your post. And they have been in business well over 50 yrs. so I expect they know what the loss is.
$5.50 x 50 = $275


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> And By Golly, I found it!
> I was too tired to post this last night…
> Vodka Bloody Mary, with glass rimmed with celery seed and salt.
> Hot Sauce, horseradish sauce, lemon, and lemon wedge, celery,
> ...


Beautiful knot!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Beautiful knot!!


Thank you, JV, I appreciate that you appreciate my cooking and lite hearted posts without criticism. ❤


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you, JV, I appreciate that you appreciate my cooking and lite hearted posts without criticism. ❤


You clearly put a lot of heart in your cooking. I appreciate that you also eat with your eyes in addition to your mouth.
You celebrate good food and it shows. I look forward to your photos each day. Thank you......John


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you John! Your Kind words are much appreciated. ❤


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Shrimp cocktail or not at all.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Something for you to try. Some jacked up shrimp. They are wonderful.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, It was Delicious, I made it when you posted the recipe a long time ago.👍


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

My memory is not what it used to be lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> My memory is not what it used to be lol


Nether is mine. 🙄


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK you didn't use an Aebleskiver pan. Did your son get you one on his trip to Norway, the trip you mentioned on WWZ a long time ago.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, he didn’t get me a pan. His Norway trip was just before the Covid lockdown.
I never thought to ask him to pick me up one, Next trip.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was just reading about your Stuffed Pork Chops and noted you like caramelized sauce.
Try a scratch made Teriyaki sauce made with real ginger and let it overcook slightly, until it caramelizes. And, if you simmer down the water you cooked the shrimp in, and add it to the sauce, it's even better! A critical male friend was estatic over it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I did a quick read of this and I didn't see it so....

Unless you live next to the coast and can smell it, ALL shrimp is frozen. Even day boat shrimp is put on ice. 

Seafood cooked with acid is not really cooked, the acid denatures the protein preventing bacteria from growing quickly. Doesn't make it any delicious though. Love ceviche!! One of the few ways I will eat fish. 

Seafood, or in my world, anything from the water that doesn't have dorsal fins, is wonderful. It cooks quickly and can be done do many ways. Don't boil it if at all possible, steam it. Direct heat over wood, gives a lot of flavor as well. 

When cooking shrimp, if possible, leave the heads on, you will get much more flavor. At least buy shrimp with the shells on. Easy Peel shrimp has been de-veined so that part is done for you. 

Butter poached gently cooks any fish or seafood and doesn't remove the delicate flavors. 

Pasta and Shrimp were made for each other. Toss the shrimp into the sauce in the last few minutes of cooking in a light tomato sauce with some peppers. MMM, MMM, Good!!

Then of course, there is shrimp cocktail. Cook shrimp with the shells on, dump it into an ice bath, cut the shells to remove the vein and shells if you want. Take it out of the ice bath and put it on towels to drain, and put it in the fridge to keep it cold. I use U-16 or 16-20 shrimp. U-16 means that there are less than 16 shrimp per pound. 16-20 means 16-20 per pound. If you buy precooked, frozen shrimp, defrost it in the fridge, starting the day before. If you need to use water to defrost it, put it in a bowl, with a slow stream of water running into it. Don't just let it sit in water and don't use hot water. 

Make some cocktail sauce, I like to use Chili Sauce, lemon juice, horseradish and some wasabi powder for a bit of extra kick. I make two versions, one for me and one for my wife.


----------

